# New Nikon distortion correction tables vs. enabling corrections in LR4



## willdoak (Jun 30, 2012)

I just updated the firmware in my Nikon camera to NKLD1006.BIN, which contains new distortion correction tables. I haven't done any testing yet (of course), but I'm wondering how this affects using the LR4 lens distortion correction for my camera and lens. Anybody played with this yet?

Cheers,

Will


----------



## tzalman (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't have Nikons, but I would assume that they are like other brands in that lens corrections are done only to jpgs from the camera, not Raws.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jul 1, 2012)

I don't know about Nikons, but in fact other brands (don't remember which now) do make lens corrections to raws, which presented no end of hassle to the development team.  This was back some point in version 3. I want to say it was Panasonic Lumix cameras, but not positive.


----------



## willdoak (Jul 1, 2012)

According to Thom Hogan, who should know:

JPEG/TIFF only. Raw files get an EXIF tag that Capture NX2 uses. That's the way it always is.


--
Thom Hogan, writer/photographer
columnist, The Photographer's i magazine
author, Complete Guides to the Nikon cameras (22 and counting)
author, 34 books on photography, programming, and computing
www.bythom.com, www.sansmirror.com

So I'll keep using the LR correction. Usually doesn't make a huge difference, anyway.

Will


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 2, 2012)

That's useful information, thanks for posting that Will.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2012)

The Lens Corrections that ship with LR are probably based upon the earlier firmware.  I'm guessing that at some furutre decimal release, LR will issue new Nikon Lens Corrections that are based upon the most recent firmware.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 2, 2012)

Which camera are we talking about specifically?  An SLR or compact?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 2, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Which camera are we talking about specifically?  An SLR or compact?


The Nikon update is only for these cameras:
D90, D3100, D3200, D5000, D5100, D7000, D4, D800, and D800E.


----------



## willdoak (Jul 2, 2012)

Do the lens correction algorithms distinguish between raw and JPEG images? As I recall from (trying to) create my own, that makes a difference.

Will


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 3, 2012)

Yes, format does make a difference Will, so I wouldn't expect those cameras to have any effect on the main lens corrections, as the camera's not compensating for the raw files.  The lens profiles (except for companies like sigma who provided data), are built using the same kind of setup as the lens profile creator.


----------

